# What is the best 50in. flat screen out there?



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been shopping for a flat panel. I have a Media center with a 54inch wide opening and all the height you could want. I have been eyeing the PIONEER KURO PDP5010FD but was wondering if something better is out there? The choices are amazing and it makes me DIZZY:unbelievable: I have a great HT sound set up already but Son-in Law has bought a new house and is moving out with his Samsung 54in DLP, so I need to replace it. Low light conditions and seating is 12' from screen.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It would be very hard to beat the kuro. They are great screens.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Any thoughts on the 5020 or the KRP-500M ? Whoops the KRP-500M is only a monitor? My bad. I have FIOS for the feed.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Anything better than a Kuro would still carry a Pioneer nameplate.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Greg thanks! What mistakes should I look out for that you have already paid the price for?:rubeyes:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

olddog said:


> Greg thanks! What mistakes should I look out for that you have already paid the price for?:rubeyes:


We don't have enough server space for it all... pick a subject... :neener:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I will also agree with the Pioneer recommendation. My 60" Pro-151 is still one of THE BEST televisions I've seen to date. The 141 and/or KRP-600 or the 101/KRP-500 would be just a little bit improved over those, but if you are looking for the cable input, then you will need to go with the Pro-111 for 50".

No flat panel has matched the level of image that the Pioneer Kuros have put out.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks as always!
Well I just got back from auditioning and I have 2 sets I am trying to decide about now
Pioneer PDP5010FD 50in
Samsung PN58B550 58in
I loved the PQ on the Pio but also Loved the size of the Sammy (it totally would fill up my space)(56in in width available) 12.5' seating from set.
Any good advice would be appreciated, as they are both identical in price.
Thanks
P.S. I watched the new Star Trek on both and was impressed with both.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I pulled the trigger on a PN58B550 58 just now on one of those on-line auction sights. No one else was bidding and I got it for a very reasonable price from what I can tell from surfing other shopping sights for the last couple of weeks.:help::coocoo::rant::bigsmile:

I really do appreciate all the help with this purchase from all of you!
Have a safe Holiday Season!
Thanks again
Mike
Now to go shopping for a BP-OPPO I think?


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes. The Pioneer and Pioneer elite line was very highly regarded as one of the best and last plasma screens out there. I believe that Panasonic is now the only major company producing plasma. 

Jerry


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

From what I've been told, the Pioneer Pro KRP-600M is one of the best performing plasma set,
and with the very best value too. 

* Congratulations on your new TV set. :T ...And 58" is much better than 50". 
...And same to you Mike, Happy Holidays. 

Bob


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Let us know how you like the set, Mike!


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Will do got a Oppo BD83 to go with it:bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Good man! I absolutely love my Oppo BDP-83.


----------



## So MD TopGun (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got the 600m and been told to break in 150 -200hrs before calibration-- what pupose does this break in have? what about burn-in when watching ESPN or CBS - no problem?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

olddog said:


> Will do got a Oppo BD83 to go with it:bigsmile:


You lucky Santa... :bigsmile:



So MD TopGun said:


> I just got the 600m and been told to break in 150 -200hrs before calibration-- what pupose does this break in have? what about burn-in when watching ESPN or CBS - no problem?


Congratulations on one of the very best there is! 

* Break-in will warm up the elements that are part of the plasma panel in a controled fashion.
It is exactly to prevent eventual burn-in.
So, for the first about 200 hours, don't crank up the Contrast & Brightness controls, set them at about half way.
Then, after that 200 hours, you can set the video parameters to your preference.
Or what is best is to use a calibration disc to adjust these; Contrast, Brightness, Sharpness, Color & Hue.
A plasma set needs that break-in period, where all video parameters are decreased to about half way from their position, so that at the begining, your TV gets comfy without unecessary pushing of the Contrast & Brightness controls, to prevent possible burn-in in its plasma components.
Makes any sense?

Bob


----------



## So MD TopGun (Nov 16, 2009)

even to me- who knows very little other than gathering information for best Plasma -thanks


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, I just read about it, a good while back.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

MD TopGun, CONGRATS! As far as the first 100-200 hours, that is when the television is going to be changing the most, which is why they suggest "breaking-in" the set. AVS members also have this break-in DVD to evenly wear the plasma phosphors. Basically all it is, is just different colors displayed in full screen in a loop. I think it also speeds up the break-in period as well.

Either way, if you don't want to leave your television on for long periods of time doing the "break-in" DVD then just try to watch content that fills the screen most of the time and doesn't have tickers , ESPN, etc (too much).


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a 111fd and it will be hard to part with when I need a bigger screen from a front or rear projection in a few months


----------



## So MD TopGun (Nov 16, 2009)

I went ahead and got the DVD . It looks great and loops-- no baby sitting- So what do I need to do to avoid Burn in -in the future


----------

